# Great Article in the Guardian on Lawrence Brownlee and Being a Black Male Singer Toda



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jan/06/lawrence-brownlee-tenor-interview-cycles-of-my-being
He doesn't have a huge voice, but it is is beautiful, warm and can handle all Rossini throws at him. It is an interesting article.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I came across him for the first time in the recent new production of Semiramide with Joyce DiDonato at the Bayerische Staatsoper. I was very impressed with the warmth and purity of his voice. I shall definitely be looking our for future performances either here or in the vicinity in the near future.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I wonder whether he knew this article would be solely about his race? I never thought it mattered, but apparently it does.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't read the article yet. I just wanted to say that I actually heard Brownlee's opera debut -- as Count Almaviva in _Il barbiere di Sivglia_, at Virginia Opera circa 2001.


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

I really like Brownlee, and the interview/article is quite interesting. Wish I lived in/near Philly so I could try to get tickets to the premiere of "Cycles of My Being" - it sounds great.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

His recording with Fleming's in Rossini's Armida is out of this world, good actor also.


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

Pugg said:


> His recording with Fleming's in Rossini's Armida is out of this world, good actor also.


Yes! A great performance and he easily out shines the other tenors in the cast! I saw him do it live at the MET twice. I also heard him at the MET in _Puritani_. And yes! He nailed the high F. It just came out of nowhere and unexpectedly. Talk about a WOW moment! I find his voice much sweeter and more in line with what Rossini and Bellini would have expected compared to some others who specialize in similar repertory.

Now off off to read the article!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossiniano said:


> Yes! A great performance and he easily out shines the other tenors in the cast! I saw him do it live at the MET twice. I also heard him at the MET in _Puritani_. And yes! He nailed the high F. It just came out of nowhere and unexpectedly. Talk about a WOW moment! I find his voice much sweeter and more in line with what Rossini and Bellini would have expected compared to some others who specialize in similar repertory.
> 
> Now off off to read the article!


I had to same pleasure........................... only in the cinema, but hey, I am not complying. 
( Still got the DVD also )


----------

